# Dividing sand / Flourite (or some other more plant friendly substrate)



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

I would find some type of flexible plastic and u can us silicone to glue it to the bottom of the tank. Then you can make the wall curve if you want. Just make sure the caulk is 100% silicone and let it cure before adding the substrate and water.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

First, you'll definitely need the scoop! I've tried divided substrates in quite a few planted tanks. I swear my fish pick up the sand in their mouths and spit it out on everything (dwarf cichlids:fish. I find sand on top of the driftwood at times. I also get tons of the gravels bits (SMS) in the sand constantly. Black gravel bits in white sand, just oh so pretty. With cories you'll have just as much rooting about in the substrate. Even when I divide the two substrate areas w/ larger driftwood; those fish still mix it up.:icon_evil

My best advise: forget about it! Unless you really, _really_ love the look; _and_ love the extra work tending to it. Otherwise, pick just one and be happy. 

If you go ahead anyway, be sure the two have significantly different grain sizes. If the larger bits in the sand (PFS) match the smaller bits in the gravel part ( SMS, Eco-complete, Flourite, etc.,) you won't be able to separate them back out with any type of sieve. Hand picking, you will be. Yeah, _sigh_, I got so tired and mad at one tank, I yanked the divider and stirred it all together into one salt and pepper hodge-podge mess. (The SMS being lighter weight and larger-grained actually ended up on top - mostly. Except when I replant, then it burps up white sandy knolls.:icon_roll) 

I used plastic Quilting template purchased at Jo Ann Fabrics. Cost around $4.00. It cuts easily with scissors to the depth needed. I don't bother to silicone it. The weight of the two substrates seems to keep it in place.


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

That's a rough sketchup of what I am thinking about. I may or may not put any plants out in the sand, just depends on if anything would work out there but still stay small. I picked up a big sheet of scrap plexi for $5 at home Depot last night, and am going to pick up the play sand tonight on the way home and get started 

BTW, thanks Rod Hay, and idontknow, I really appreciate your advice, I think I'll take a bit of both


----------



## calfish64 (Jul 25, 2008)

You might want to check this out ---> http://www.adaaust.com.au/support/takashi_amano.htm

It shows how Mr. Amano did it.


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

Ok, that was very cool. Thanks!


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

I emptied the tank out yesterday and cut the plexi. Was a little annoying when I was trying to score it and break it, until I finally got angry enough to carry everything downstairs and break out Mr. Dremel. Things went much smoother after that roud:

I created sort of a locking effect by cutting a slot in the middle of one divider and pushing the other through a gap in another, it should keep them in place pretty well, once I rinse my sand tonight and get it in there I am sure it will not move. I am hoping that I can find some decent river rocks at home depot to make the small wall to hide the plexi.

I took some pics with my phone this morning, but they look like crap, so I'll try and get better ones with the camera later.


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)




----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

That came out nice


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, my python is due to arrive any day to help with the gravel maintenance, and I need to start picking some plants. I'm thinking something like Petite Nana scattered along the river rocks, some longer Java fern or something along the back and I am open to suggestions for the back left corner. Have a bit of room for something tall.

Inhabitants will be a lot of Coryduras, few Mollys and few Platys. (not tied to any specific numbers)


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What kind of sand did you use?


----------



## DorianBrytestar (May 26, 2009)

Pool filter sand from Home Depot.


----------

